# Biking in the Ellmau area of Tirol, Austria?



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi, just wondering if anyone has been biking in this area? 
I'm thinking of going there because I can get a good all-inclusive package, the photo's look amazing and I can hire a bike there which is similar to the one I own already.
Any info on the riding would be great, Cheers DF.


----------



## sparkty (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi!

I live very close to Ellmau (20 min Drive) - it`s an awesome area with plenty Bike Spots. If you want to I can offer myself as guide - just write me a private message.

Sparkty


----------



## SteveT.86 (Jun 25, 2009)

I live near there as well. There is some amazing places to ride. This site might help if you havent found it yet.

http://www.kitzalps.com/en/cycling-mountain-biking.html


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi, Cheers for the info. I'm now going to the Sierra Nevada in Spain though. Found some local riders who are going in October, so it beats going by myself. It should be quite a bit warmer/drier too! 
Might get to Austria next year, as I'd still love to go.
 -DF-


----------



## steppenwolf-bavaria (Aug 30, 2009)

Ellmau is a real paradise for riders. The alps are not too rocky there and there are plenty of tracks for mountainbikers. A good resource to start searching is
gps-tour.info/en/tracks/detail.43829.html

I have been riding this tour myself and especially enjoyed the panoramic view
Martin


----------



## Tomhan (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi all, I am planning to visit Ellmau in near future and was hoping to get some tips for trails in the area. I have found numerous all-inclusive package deals but I would like to avoid those.
Any tips/information will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you and cheers!


----------

